# Does it work: power week, rep week, shock week



## Short tea (Jun 16, 2004)

First of all, are you supposed to alternate these one after the other?  Same exercises?  How many reps during each week?  And what to do exactly on shock week?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=677025&postcount=261

Here ya go.  They go one week after the other, continually.


----------



## Short tea (Jun 16, 2004)

wow... sure are quick in here.  thanks!


----------



## TaPo31 (Jun 16, 2004)

And may I say this program comes with my highest recommendation


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2004)

In plain english, its works!  Best routine I've ever done and just finished RR legs, those damn single leg press's always get me heh.  It is highly recomended around these parts.


----------



## Blieb (Jun 16, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> In plain english, its works! Best routine I've ever done and just finished RR legs, those damn single leg press's always get me heh. It is highly recomended around these parts.


I just did the same.  Downloaded Preacher's version, the single leg press's are AWESOME!  I was thinking that was going to be the worst, it was totally worth it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2004)

I just started it recently.  I'm only into my first shock week.  However, I remain sore almost constantly.  That is a good sign to me.  Unfortunately, I'm cutting right now.  I probably won't be gaining any LBM, so I can't say for sure how well it works.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 16, 2004)

i am in my rest week but got antsy and wanted to lift today so i went in and did a bench test.  my bench went up 20 pounds from the last time i tested it b4 i started this program.  i went thru 3 3week cycles and now my bench for the 1 rep max went from 205 to 225 which is a big gain for me and i'm quite happy with it.  i'm cutting right now too so a lot of my weights have gone down, but in the grand scheme i'm loving the gains.  and shock week is REDIC!!!!   OOOF!!!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 17, 2004)

With all the peeps proppin this regime up i think i might try it, do you keep the same tempo on the lifts for all three stages, and at what tempo do you go at, 4/2/2?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> With all the peeps proppin this regime up i think i might try it, do you keep the same tempo on the lifts for all three stages, and at what tempo do you go at, 4/2/2?


For power week I try to do a controlled negative and an explosive positive: 3/0/1

For rep range week I try to do a controlled motion the entire time: 3/0/3

For shock week I try to do a rhythmic, yet controlled, motion: 1/0/1

Gopro himself said that this isn't something to worry about too much unless you are pretty advanced.  However, I think he did recommend tempos similar to the ones I mentioned.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 17, 2004)

i think i am gonna jump on the p/rr/s bandwagon starting next week, i'm getting all giddy just thinking about it, i'm sicking of never getting over my 160 lbs plateau, for some reason i always stall when i get this weight.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 17, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> i think i am gonna jump on the p/rr/s bandwagon starting next week, i'm getting all giddy just thinking about it, i'm sicking of never getting over my 160 lbs plateau, for some reason i always stall when i get this weight.



good luck...i think u are gonna like it


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah i like kickin my own ass, so i think i will really enjoy the shock week


----------



## Larva (Jun 18, 2004)

yeap it works, i went up in my lifts, i am now doing p/p/rr/s for a while i really love deads and squats


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 18, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> yeah i like kickin my own ass, so i think i will really enjoy the shock week




guess what? the shock week isnt the only week that gonna kick your ass


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 18, 2004)

hey i have an additional question ... when they mention all these rep ranges like 8-10 etc etc .. does that mean with a spot or without a spot?


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 18, 2004)

i've done the workout without a spot.  when i do have a spot the spotter is there just to make sure i dont kill myself, not to help me do assisted reps.  thats just me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> hey i have an additional question ... when they mention all these rep ranges like 8-10 etc etc .. does that mean with a spot or without a spot?


I only really try to go until failure during shock week.  It's too stressful on your central nervous system to go to failure every training session.

Oh, and by the way, I think rep range week is just as bad, if not worst, than shock week if you use a slow tempo.


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 18, 2004)

coo coo thanks fellas


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, I think rep range week is just as bad, if not worst, than shock week if you use a slow tempo.



seriously


----------

